

The creator of ChatRoulette applies for US visa - helwr
http://www.spiegel.de/international/0,1518,681681,00.html

======
samd
Does anybody actually believe that people will continue to use ChatRoulette?
It seems like a novelty that will soon be forgotten.

~~~
helwr
could anyone believe that facebook would be something more than a crimson face
book, or that google would dominate yahoo, or that myspace would be almost
forgotten by the media, could anyone believe twitter would become Twitter, no
one knows really

~~~
maxwin
Agree! He already has tremendous amount of attention,press and users. If he
iterates fast, and keep "freaks and fuckers" off the site, it could become
mainstream(maybe it already becomes).

~~~
helwr
i wish he wouldn't, as long as he stays out of mainstream, he has a chance to
really bring something new

~~~
deltapoint
He can really bring something new and enter into the mainstream. They are not
mutually exclusive.

Getting the "freaks and the fuckers" off the site doesn't prevent the service
from doing something new.

I think the idea of being connected to people one-on-one is appealing and
don't think the appeal will fade.

If only if there could be more serendipity with who you are connected with...
I think that is an interesting opportunity right now.

------
jolie
To co-opt a now-famous phrase: Once you're lucky, twice you're good.

Does the kid have what it takes to replicate virality and social/gaming
mechanisms across other platforms? Or will anything he creates hereafter
simply be a cut-rate knockoff of Chatroulette?

Is he a good hacker/developer and a great social theorist? Or did he just get
lucky with this one idea?

If the latter, would a stint in America - in the Valley specifically - hone
his instincts and skills and lead to even greater success later? Or will he be
a has-been by 2011?

So many questions, and I wish I could get the answers.

~~~
yurisagalov
This isn't really something that you'll be able to answer in any easy way.

Once you're lucky, it is much easier to be "lucky" again. Certainly, it will
require skill on his part; but he'll have a brand and a name, two things that
are much more invaluable than any sum of money he may get (although money of
course won't hurt either).

The brand and the name alone will earn him followers -- lovers, and haters --
who will promote (in their own ways), whatever it is that he's making.

It is of course possible that he'll squander it all with some foolish mistakes
and show that he was "just lucky", but I'd rather speculate about his success
rather than his failure :D

Besides, he hasn't even finished this product yet, and you already want him to
start working on something new? ;)

~~~
jolie
No, I'd like to see him perfect and monetize what he has created already.

------
axod
milliondollarhomepage 2.0

